# here's my new addition to the family



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well folks here is madison taylor walker born oct 2 . thanks every one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratulations walker! i know how you feel in that pic!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww u gotta love em


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey man she is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats man!!!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful baby girl Walker congrats .


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats man. Enjoy every minute of it. It doesn't last long


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats again man. You will find no love deeper than of your own kids. Enjoy it.


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats!!! 4 more weeks I get to meet my new son. Can't wait!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

She's going to be a heart braker all right.

There's something special about little babies. Their eyes so big, taking in all the new sites. The way their little hands hold your finger. They smell so good (usually). 

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats once again Walker! Glad everyone is healthy and hope the best for you and the family!

Hope she turns out to look like her mom, cause heaven forbid she turns out like you...LOL j/k man

She's gorgeous! Can't wait till I can post pics of our new addition in Dec.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pahahaha driller but i agree with yea .... thanks everyone


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful eyes!!! I have 3 more months to meet our little that is baking....


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

congrats, nothing like Daddys girl.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats man....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful baby girl. She has to take after her mother cause we've met you in person.








But seriously, congrats. :bigok:


----------

